# Double spoke composite wheel style 71



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

Anyone with pictures of the BMW "Double spoke composite wheel 71" on a late model E-39? It's a 2 piece alloy w/titanium bolts. Page 17 of the 2004/2005 BMW wheels book. I'm considering this wheel and want to see what they look like on specifically on a 530. I have an '03 530 sport now and love the wheels I have but hate cleaning them. If anyone has these please send pics!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave Z did the brake upgrade on an E39 with Style 71's. I dunno if he has any pics of the full car, but he may post them here.

Read his page and scroll down a bit for the pic of the wheel.


----------

